# Grand Rapids Report



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

Hit the grand today with jigs I tied up in the past couple days. Loaned my custom boondoggle master rod to a buddy after i rigged it with a black and orange jig waxworm and bobber and he immediately caught a nice buck. pretty cool i thought loaned the rod rigged with a boon doggle rig to another new friend after lunch and he caught an even nicer buck (sorry sean lol)! Then I caught one nice hen and gave her to the second guy cuz sean gave me two fish before lunch. what a fun day!

Fish p0rn coming soon!


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

Nice job....Seems the only way I will get steel this fall will be if someone hands me their rod..lol...Congrats on the day.....Scott


----------



## The Jimmer (Jan 30, 2011)

I fished from day break until after lunch but I didn't have much luck. My buddy caught two jacks but that was it. I have had a great fall on the Grand but maybe I need to break out the jigs and put the spawn away. I had hooked double digits my last few trips but it wasn't in the cards for me yesterday.


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

check out the jigs on my website jimmer


----------



## STICK in the eye (Dec 26, 2008)

Fished the Grand today...went 2-2 ( 6&8 #'ers) and dad went 0-2. love it when i give him a dull hook lure. He still has the skill at the net for the old guy !! Thanks ...pops !!!


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

STEELnICE said:


> check out the jigs on my website jimmer


1 and only freebie for advertising.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

quest32a said:


> 1 and only freebie for advertising.


Eh, just tell him you practice catch and release and he'd probably have a nervous breakdown at the very sight of such words. :lol:


----------



## Artist formely known as.. (Oct 6, 2009)

The Jimmer said:


> I fished from day break until after lunch but I didn't have much luck. My buddy caught two jacks but that was it. I have had a great fall on the Grand but maybe I need to break out the jigs and put the spawn away. I had hooked double digits my last few trips but it wasn't in the cards for me yesterday.


It was sick for a couple of weeks for sure but the spawn pattern seems to always slow when the water temps drop into the low 40's. The spinner bite has been on fire the last couple of weeks and should keep cooking for another few. 1/2 oz. Mepps with a white blade (black/white 2-toned color body) have been the ticket this year. Haven't lost a bait since switching to 50lb Power Pro as my mainline; seems to add just enough bouyancy to keep it off the bottom on each swing.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Artist formely known as.. said:


> It was sick for a couple of weeks for sure but the spawn pattern seems to always slow when the water temps drop into the low 40's. The spinner bite has been on fire the last couple of weeks and should keep cooking for another few. 1/2 oz. Mepps with a white blade (black/white 2-toned color body) have been the ticket this year. Haven't lost a bait since switching to 50lb Power Pro as my mainline; seems to add just enough bouyancy to keep it off the bottom on each swing.


 ***


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

quest32a said:


> 1 and only freebie for advertising.


Thanks Quest!


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

thousandcasts said:


> Eh, just tell him you practice catch and release and he'd probably have a nervous breakdown at the very sight of such words. :lol:


this guy. you know me too well LOL


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

In my defense hutch i release quite a few for not appearing likely to be premium table fare lol the chromers are gettin gills ripped every time :lol:


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

STEELnNICE. 

you are the man.


----------



## fishhuntsmoke (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice one steel! Just the one tho ehh? Did they see a good push with the early week rain? Still blowed out? Haven't been that way in a week..


HookeD uPP


HookeD uPP


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

Standing 6'5" I could still get to the picnic table on weds. but it was no picnic either getting or standing out there:lol:


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

Ill hopefully have a new report tomorrow but last two morning outings were slow. I'm hoping to do better despite colder water by fishing in the afternoon


----------



## fishhuntsmoke (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks guy, and good luck!! 


HookeD uPP


----------

